

Show HN: The inverse of Twitter, Plumpl.com - gabriellorin
http://www.plumpl.com

======
gabriellorin
Yes! the guestbook! it was so popular back then. When forums started to
appear, webmasters stopped using them because they didn't see the need to have
a guestbook anymore, messages could be posted in a section of the forum.
Messages in a guestbook and in a forum were actually displayed the same way:
one message per line, with a lot of useless stuff around.

We think we made a better user experience with Plumpl, which you are right,
can be used as a guestbook. But with a way improved UI/UX, different format
submission (text/image/...), social integration, etc: we think guestbook
should come back.

------
gabriellorin
Hi everyone! We're finally launching our "inverse of twitter", which is a way
for a lot of people to send messages to one person, one cause, one event. It
takes only 2 minutes to create a page and start receiving messages or pictures
from anyone (you can connect with facebook but it's not mandatory). People
already received more than 28000 messages and it's growing fast! Plumpl.com
can be used to create a page for a birthday, wedding, bar mitzvah, retailer,
company, ... and receive messages from anyone! Let us know what you think :)
Thanks!

------
growt
In the 90s we called that a guestbook.

